# Bookbub daily cookbook deals



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bookbub is a system offering daily e-book deals. I've been a user for a month now and quite like it. Prices range from Free on up to 2.99, but is most often just .99 or 1.99.

It works like this.

Sign up at at www.bookbub.com. You'll need to give them an email address and remember a password for the account.

Select your preferred e-book vendor(s). They have a few you can mix and match among, including all the major sources.

Choose your categories of interest. Being a cooking site, of course, I selected Cooking as well as other choices.

Similarly, you'll have a chance to mark authors you like.

Save your account information and wait for the daily email. You'll get offers in the major categories you selected most every day. This means I see a heavily discounted cookbook offer every day in my email. These are not usually the latest releases, and occasionally they're just self-published authors so do pay attention to the details.

I look at the offers, and most days just send it to my trash bin. But a few times a month, the right deal comes along and I grow my personal library.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Phatch, I have owned a Kindle for quite a few years now and absolutely love it, but I'm still on the fence about purchasing e-cookbooks.  First of all, because I don't have a tablet and secondly, I am concerned about electronics, like that, in the kitchen.  Seems like an accident waiting to happen.  You would obviously disagree with me.  I'd love to hear your take on e-readers and tablets in the kitchen.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Stick them in a zip lock if you're worried about spills. Most will be sensitive enough for the touch screen to work. And if not. You can still work the power buttons to see what's on screen. For short term use over heating shouldn't be a problem.

I have pepins new complete techniques as an eBook. Loads slowly because of the many photos. Once it's loaded is pretty responsive though.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you're using your phone, most cell phones new in the last 18 months are at least splash proof if not not waterproof to IP67/IP68 levels. Most phones at least get the water repellent nanocoating anymore at a minimum.


----------

